
Is there any free (non-commercial) Stock API that returns JSON - rammy1234
searching the internet for some stock API for personal use , a REST API returning JSON. but i am at loss. There is no single API that is free as far as I searched. Is that something I should not be expected for Stock APIs ?
======
prakashn27
Have you tried using Yahoo finance API?
[https://finance.yahoo.com/webservice/v1/symbols/allcurrencie...](https://finance.yahoo.com/webservice/v1/symbols/allcurrencies/quote?format=json)

The above link gives the output in JSON Format.

EDIT: check this link for ticker of GOOGL in json format
[https://query.yahooapis.com/v1/public/yql?q=select%20*%20fro...](https://query.yahooapis.com/v1/public/yql?q=select%20*%20from%20yahoo.finance.quotes%20where%20symbol%20in%20\(%22GOOGL%22\)&format=json&env=store%3A%2F%2Fdatatables.org%2Falltableswithkeys&callback=)

replace GOOGL with whatever ticker you want.

~~~
sh87
Exactly what I want it to spit out. Not a page with yahoo ads and a bunch of
images and javascript that i'd have to filter out to be of any use to me.

Its an API.

~~~
detaro
What's the point of this comment? OP asked for a JSON API, parent gave an URL
and said "here is a JSON API for that", you … feel the need to point out that
you'd want a JSON API?)

